# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Orgasme tepels

## Jimbrowski

ik ben een man met gevoelige tepels
van jongs af aan raakte ik ze altijd al aan en tot nu als ik masturbeer kan ik alleen klaarkomen als ik tegelijkertijd met mijn andere hand/arm over mijn tepels wrijf/voel

hoe kan ik hiervan af komen en waar word dit door veroorzaakt?

----------


## savrie

zit dat niet gewoon in het kopke?
allez ,ik bedoel,jij denkt daar mischien teveel op als je masturbeert en denkt dat je anders niet kan klaarkomen!
ik als vrouw kom ook niet zo gemakkelijk klaar en heb ook zo mijn "hulpmiddeltjes"en als ik daar zo teveel bij nadenk lukt het me ook niet!
mischien eens iets anders proberen ,ik weet ook niet....

----------


## Felice

Hoi, Maar dat is toch helemaal niet erg als je je tepels nodig hebt om tot een orgasme te komen??
Dan doe je dat toch gewoon fijn? geeft niks hoor!
Wel fijn dat je twee handen hebt..hihi! :Wink:  :Wink:  en verder kan een partner je daarmee ook helpen. Er zijn meer mannen met zeer gevoelige tepels. Als je jezelf toestaat dat jij dit als hulpmiddel nodig hebt en er geen probleem van maakt dan heb je bovendien grotere kans dat als je dit loslaat, je later ook zonder die tepels klaar kunt komen.

Succes en geniet ervan!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Jimbrowski,

Ik ben het helemaal met Felice eens.
Als jij het nou nodig hebt, of prettig vindt, maak er dan geen probleem van.
Als jou tepels ervoor zorgen dat je nog meer sexueel opgewonden raakt, so what?
Ik zou zeggen: Wees er blij mee en geniet ervan!!!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------

